# Weekly Competition 2018-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R U' R F' U2 F R'
*2. *R2 F R2 F' R F' R F2 U2
*3. *R2 U F2 R' U R' U2 R' U2
*4. *U2 R' U2 R F2 U' R U' F2 U2
*5. *U F2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R

*3x3x3
1. *D2 R F R U' B2 R2 L' B D L2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D
*2. *B' U2 D' L D2 F R2 D2 B U' R2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 U2
*3. *U F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 U R2 U L2 B' D R F2 L2 B' L' F' R'
*4. *D B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B D R2 B2 F R' F2 D' B2 R2
*5. *L D' R' D2 F' R' U' L F U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U'

*4x4x4
1. *D U2 R D' B Rw' R2 D' Uw2 R2 D2 L2 Fw2 U' B2 F' D F2 Rw2 R2 Uw U' F U' B' F2 R2 F L Rw R' Fw D' B' Fw R Fw L2 Rw' Fw
*2. *Rw2 R2 Fw L Rw' Fw2 U' Rw2 R U Rw2 Uw Rw R' U2 F' L2 Rw' Fw U' F' D F2 D Rw' F2 D2 Rw' B' Uw' Fw' F L B' D2 Uw' Rw B U Rw'
*3. *D R2 D L Rw2 R2 Uw Rw2 R2 B F Rw2 D' F Rw' D Uw2 U2 Rw B2 L' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' R2 B' Fw2 F Uw B L B Fw2 D2 Fw2 F D2
*4. *Fw2 D R2 D' Uw' F' Rw2 R2 F R2 Fw' R2 D R2 U R2 Uw' F L Fw F Uw L2 B' U' B' L R B F L2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw Rw' F2 R B2 L
*5. *D2 Uw' F2 D Uw' U2 F' U Rw B2 R' Fw' L Rw2 B' F Rw2 F' Rw D2 L2 Fw2 F R' D' R' F' U Rw2 B2 R2 U L D' Fw F' Rw2 F R2 B2

*5x5x5
1. *Lw2 Dw' Rw' D Rw' Fw' D' Uw2 R Bw' U' Fw2 Uw Lw R' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 R D' Dw' U' Lw Rw' R Uw' Rw' Uw Bw' F' Lw Fw Rw Bw' D' Bw' R' Uw' B' Lw2 U2 Lw Rw' D' U2 F' L Lw2 Rw2 Fw F2 R U Lw2 D' Rw Bw R2 U' F'
*2. *B' L' D2 U F2 Rw B2 U2 Rw2 R Dw2 Lw Dw2 L F' D' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R B2 Bw' Fw' Dw U F2 L' Fw' Uw' Lw' D2 B' R2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 R2 U2 Fw' Rw Uw' B' Fw2 R2 F Rw2 B2 Rw D' B2 Dw R' Uw' U L' Rw' F L Lw2 Bw2
*3. *Bw' U2 B2 U' B Bw' Rw Bw Fw2 Uw' R2 D2 R2 D2 Dw' Fw2 F Dw U Lw U2 B U' L' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 L' D' U B Bw' F' Uw U Bw2 R' Bw' F Uw2 L2 F' L F Rw' U' Fw' D2 L2 Uw B2 Rw' R Fw Uw2 R B U' B Bw2
*4. *Fw2 D B L2 Fw' Rw' R' Uw2 Lw2 B2 Uw2 Fw Lw' U L2 R' B' Uw2 Fw2 F' D' Uw2 B2 Rw' Bw' F2 Rw2 R' Bw Dw' F D L' Uw B F2 Rw2 F L2 D Fw' R' D Lw' F2 Uw R2 D' Uw' F2 Dw' F R' Bw L2 R' D Rw2 Bw2 F2
*5. *L' D2 Lw2 Dw Lw B Fw' D' Uw2 U Bw2 F2 Lw' R' Dw L2 B Rw' B' F D Uw2 U F Lw2 Uw Rw R' Uw' U' B Dw' B' Lw B2 Lw R D' Dw Lw2 R' B' Uw2 Bw' R2 Bw' Dw2 L Lw' Rw' Dw Fw' Uw L2 Lw2 B Fw U Fw2 Rw2

*6x6x6
1. *2L2 2B' 2F' 2L2 R' 3F 2F R' B2 3U' U 2B' L 2U2 2L 2R2 2F F' 2D2 3F2 2F' F' 2D' 2U U' B2 2B2 3F 2F F' 2U2 F 3R 2U B2 F2 3R 3U U 2B' F 2L D 3U2 U' B 2F 2D 2L2 2F2 3U 2L' 2R' U 2R' 2D' 2F2 3U R' 2B 2F2 F U 2L2 2R' 2B' F' 2U2 B R
*2. *F' 3R 2U L' 2L B' F2 2U' 2B2 2L 2R' U' 2R' 2B 2D2 2B 2R 2B2 D2 2U' U 2R2 2B' F2 L' 2L2 3R2 2B' 2L2 D2 2R' R' 2U2 2L2 3R2 2F 2R' 2B2 D 2U' U' 2R2 2D2 2B 2F' L 3R 3U2 U B2 3R2 R2 F' 2D2 U2 2F' D U F' R 2F' 2L 2R 2F2 R' 2B2 D 2U' B' 3R'
*3. *2L' 3F2 2F2 F' R 3F' U 2R2 2U2 B 2U' F2 2L' 2B 3R 2B F' L D2 F' D' U R 2F L' 2L 2F2 F' 2R' U2 L 2L 3R 2F2 2L2 U L2 2L2 3R 2D 3R' 3F2 2R' R' 2B' F' 2L 2D B' R U' 2B' R2 B 2L2 2B 2F2 L' 2F' 2L' B' R' 3U 2L' 2B2 3F L' 3R B2 D
*4. *B D 3U' 3R2 2R2 2B2 3F2 2L' 2B 2D' R2 3U 2R B2 2L2 U2 2B' 2U' L B2 2U U F' D 2U B' 2F2 2U' 2L 3R2 D' R' 3F2 F U R' D2 2U2 U2 L2 3R 2U 3R2 D2 3R' D 2D2 2U2 U2 2L 2F 3U' 3R 3U2 2L D' U2 B2 2U' U' R2 3F' 3U2 F 3U' U' B' 2F2 R' 2F'
*5. *F' 3R2 2B' F' 2R2 3U' 3R2 2B' 2F2 L2 U2 L2 2B 3F' D' U 3R' F' 3R2 U2 B' 3F 2L2 R2 D' 2D2 3U 3R R2 F2 3U2 2U' L 2R' D 2U L' D' 2U2 2R' F' 2L 3F 2F' 3U L2 3U2 L2 F2 2U R B' 2F2 R2 2U2 B 2F2 2L2 2B' D L' 2L2 2B2 F2 2R2 D2 3U' 2U 2F 2U

*7x7x7
1. *D2 3D2 3F 2F' 2D L 2L' D2 3D2 3L2 2B F2 2L 3R 2U 3B' 2F L2 2L2 2F2 2D2 2U U' 2B F' 2L R' 3U2 2L2 3L 2B2 3B 3L2 D 2D L 3R 3F 3D' 3L2 R' 3B 3R 2D2 L' B 3F2 2F' 3U' 2B 2L 2U' 2R2 3F' L 3R' 3B 2D' 3U 2U2 2B' 3F U' B' 3L' 3R' 2R' U' 3R' 2F' F 3U 2B F2 R2 D2 2D2 3D 3B' F2 3L2 D2 B 2B 3F2 F2 3D' 2L 3L' F 3L2 3R' U2 3L' D' 2D 2B' 2F' F2 3D'
*2. *3R 2B2 U 2B U 3L 3D' U2 F 3R R D2 2B2 3U 2B2 F2 3L2 2F' F D 2B' 3L' B' 2F L 2L2 3R 3U 2U2 U2 3B' F' U2 2R' B' 3R' 2R R' 2D 2U2 3F2 L 3R2 2R2 3D 2R' R' B' 3D' 2F2 L B' L' 2D 2R2 D 3U 2B2 3F2 2U 3R' 2D2 3B 3R2 3F 2L B2 2L2 3D L B2 2B 3F2 D2 B2 2L 2R D 2L 3D' 2F' F' L' 2L2 3F' 3L' 2F' 2L 3L2 R2 2D 3U' 3R 2R R' 2D2 3D2 2L' 2D' 2B2
*3. *2U' 2L 2D' 3D2 2U2 2B' 3U' F' L' 3B2 3F 2L2 R2 F2 2D U' 3L' 3U 2U2 U2 2B' 3L' 3D2 B2 2U 2L 2R 3F' L2 3B' 3F' 3D' 2U 3F 2R2 3U F' 3U2 U' B2 2F' F2 3R2 2B' 2L2 3L2 3R2 2U 3B 2D' 2U U 3F2 D U' 3L' 2R' 3F2 D2 3B 2F' 2R2 R' 2F' 2R U' 2F' F2 2D' 2R2 2D' 3F2 F 2R' 3B 2R' 3B' 3L R 2B' L2 3B' 3L2 3D' R D 3L2 2R2 3U B2 2L 2D2 2F2 3U 2U B U' 2B2 2F' 3U'
*4. *2L2 3R R2 3B2 3F D2 2U 3B 3D2 3U' L2 3D2 2R2 3B2 3U2 3R' 2D 3L' B' U' 2L' 3L 2D2 3U2 2L 3R 2U 3L' 2B2 F R' 2D2 3F 3U' 2L' 2F2 3U' 2F' L 2B2 3B2 2D2 B' 2F 3R 2R' U 2B' 2F F2 3R2 3F' 3L2 D2 3U B2 F L D U 3L2 3R F2 2L' 3L B2 2B2 3B2 2L' 2R' 3F' 3L U 2R 2D' 2B 2F F L2 2L' F' 3R' B 3R' 3U 2U' U2 2R B' 2L2 B 2F2 U2 3L' 3F L 2L 3U' 3F 2R'
*5. *3F 3R' 2B' D 3R U 2B F' 2L2 R' 3B F' 2L2 3B R2 B2 D 2B' 3F 2F2 3D 3U 2U 2L' 2U' 2L2 2D2 3B2 2U2 F2 D 3D 3U2 2U' F' 3R U 3L2 F 2R2 2D 3D2 2U' R 2U' U 3F 2D 3R B 2B2 2F2 2R2 3B 2F2 2D 2U2 L 2L 2R2 R 2D' 3D2 3L' B2 3B F 2D 3R2 2D2 2L 2U2 2B2 F' 2U 2B2 3F2 L D' B' F 2L2 3U' B L2 3D F D' 2D2 U' B' L2 2U2 2L2 3F2 3R' 3F2 2D' 3B2 3L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' F2 U F R' F' R F2 U'
*2. *U R2 F2 U' R' U' F R'
*3. *R2 U' R' F2 R2 U R' U' R U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L R F2 R2 L' D2 B2 L' U R' D L' U2 B2 D' R B' L' B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*2. *B' F2 R' L' U2 R' L2 U' F' R2 F2 B U' B2 D2 F B2 U2 B2 D' F' Rw2 Uw'
*3. *U2 D L2 F U' D2 R2 B2 L' F' D R B2 R D2 B R B D2 Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw' B' Uw' U' B Rw2 R' Fw' Uw' U F2 Rw Uw U2 R B D' L' B Fw' F2 D2 Uw2 L B2 Rw2 D2 Uw U' F2 R' F' L F' Rw F2 Uw U2 Fw' L
*2. *F L' D' L2 D B F' Uw' L' R' F' R' B2 L' Uw F D U R' B F Rw2 B' Uw2 F R B' U2 B2 D2 U' F2 Rw' R2 D2 Fw2 Uw' B' Fw2 F'
*3. *L2 B' Fw' Rw' R' Fw2 D' U' L' Rw2 D Rw2 U' Rw R' D2 B2 Fw2 F' U2 L' Fw2 D U' B Uw L2 Rw' R' Uw B' L' B2 Fw2 F Rw2 R2 U L' R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B' Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw F L' Lw' Dw Lw' D' B' Bw Lw' D Uw' U R2 D2 Bw2 F' U' Bw F Dw2 U Lw D L' Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' F' Lw Rw' B' Uw2 Lw2 D' Uw2 U Fw R Fw2 Lw Rw D' Lw2 Rw2 F' U' Lw Rw R' B' Bw2 D R' D'
*2. *U2 Bw2 L R Uw' B' Bw2 Fw D2 Dw R' F D2 Fw' Rw' Uw Rw' Fw Lw' Uw2 F' D2 Uw Lw U2 Lw2 U F2 D2 L' Rw2 Dw' L Rw' R' Dw Bw F D Bw' L' Lw2 Rw Fw2 Uw B' Bw Fw Lw F' Rw2 Fw2 F R B' D2 Dw2 B2 Lw' Rw
*3. *D' Dw' Lw Uw U2 F' L2 B Bw Fw' U B2 Uw U' Bw D2 Lw D' B Bw2 D' Rw D2 Uw2 U2 F Rw2 R' F2 Uw' Lw F2 D B' Lw' R' F2 Uw' L2 B' U' Lw2 Rw' Bw' U2 L2 U Bw2 D B' Uw' B R' D' B2 Fw' D Bw' Fw2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2R2 U' 2F F2 D2 2D 3F' L R' U' 2F' F2 2U2 2L2 2R2 R2 2U U 3F R 2U 2L2 B F2 3U 2U B' U' 2L' 3F2 2F2 3U B' R' 3U2 U R 2D' L U2 R2 F 3R' R' 2U' U' 2F 3U2 2U2 2R2 D 3F2 2L2 R 2B2 2F 2U2 3R2 R B F2 2D2 3R 3F 2D 3U2 2R' 2B2 2U B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *R 3U 2U' L2 3L R 3B2 2F2 F2 U' 2B 3B' 2F2 2L2 3U' 2L D U 3L 2B2 3B' 3F2 D2 L 3F 2L2 2D' L' R' 2D' R2 2B' 3U2 3L' D 2U' U 2B2 3U2 3B2 3F 2L 3R 3B2 2R 2B 3D' U' 3L2 U B' D' B2 U 2L2 2B2 2F2 L' 2U B 3U2 2B 2L' 3R' 2R2 B2 2U' L' 3F F D2 3B 2R R 3D 3F2 2F' 2U 3B2 F2 2R 2F2 3L2 2F2 2R2 U' R' F2 2R R' 3F2 D' 2R' R2 2B D 2U' 3L 2R B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U R2 U2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 D2 L' R' D' R' D' B' U' B2 U2 F Rw' Uw'
*2. *U F' L' F' U2 D R' U2 F' L U2 D L' U R' F L' D2 R2 U' R2 Fw Uw
*3. *B' R F L D F2 B2 R2 F B R2 D2 B D' R2 D L2 R D' Fw Uw'
*4. *D2 U' L' D2 U' R2 F R' U' B2 L2 U' L' D B2 L' U2 F U Fw Uw'
*5. *L2 R2 F2 L' F2 D R D' U L D F2 R U2 F' U L' B' L Fw' Uw'
*6. *F L D' L2 B' L' D' B2 R F' D B U' D' R2 F' L' R2 U2 F' U2 Fw' Uw
*7. *L2 R2 U2 L' F2 U B2 L R2 B R2 U2 B F2 D B' L' F2 B' L' F' Rw2 Uw2
*8. *B2 L U2 F R' D2 U L2 D L' B2 L2 B2 L B' L2 D B F' U Rw Uw'
*9. *F2 R' F D' U' F' L2 R U2 L R F R2 L2 D2 B U R L D2 B2 Rw Uw
*10. *L B F' L' F D U F2 B R' D2 L' D' R U' R' U2 R' U2 B2 R' Fw' Uw
*11. *B F U F B2 U' R' D L2 R D F' L2 B' F2 R B' D' B2 L2 Fw
*12. *R2 B L' D' F B' R' U B' L2 D2 B R' D2 L D B' D B' F' U2 Fw Uw
*13. *L' B' L B2 R' F' L U2 R2 L' B' R B F D2 U' R D2 U F' Rw2 Uw
*14. *L2 R2 B F' L2 F2 D2 B' F D' F2 R' F' D2 R2 F' B L D B' Uw
*15. *D2 F' B' L F2 L' F U2 B' D R2 D B2 R F R2 F' L2 R' Fw' Uw
*16. *R2 B' U2 F2 L2 D' F' R U' F B L2 R U2 F' L F R L B2 D2 Fw' Uw
*17. *F' R' L2 F2 U2 R2 U B U' B U2 F L B2 F' R U L D Rw Uw2
*18. *U R' U2 R U B D F B U D' F2 D' F R' B2 F2 L2 B' F2 Rw' Uw'
*19. *U L R' B' L B' U L2 R B' U2 D2 B' U' L' F D B2 U L2 B' Rw Uw2
*20. *U D L' F' B2 L' B' U' L' R2 U' R L2 F U' F' D U B2 L Fw Uw
*21. *B' U2 R U D R2 F U2 F' L' F' R' U2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*22. *L2 F R' B2 L' U F2 U2 F' R' L' F2 B' U D2 R2 F' D F2 D Rw Uw
*23. *F' D R' U' L' D F U2 B F' R2 U' D B2 L2 U F D2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*24. *B2 L' R' B D' F2 B L2 R' D' F D' U2 F B' L2 R B2 F U D' Fw Uw
*25. *U' F2 L' B' U R2 D2 U' B D2 F2 R' L D B2 R D L2 R' Uw
*26. *U B' F R2 U' D R' L B2 D' L2 U2 L R B' D' F B D2 B2 U2 Rw2
*27. *R' F' L R2 U' B F D' F2 U B' F2 L U D R' D B' L2 U B' Rw2 Uw2
*28. *F' U2 R D2 F' R' U R F2 L' R' D L2 R2 B2 D' B' R' U' R B Rw2 Uw
*29. *R U' F B' D' L' U' L2 D2 F2 R' L F U L U' F B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*30. *R2 L U2 R' D F2 L' U L2 U' R L' B2 L2 D' F R' F R Fw Uw'
*31. *U R' B' U' F B R2 D2 B2 F R2 B U2 B R B' F R F' L' Fw Uw
*32. *F D' F D2 U' B F L2 D' R' U2 D L R2 F2 R F2 B D' Fw'
*33. *L' B' D2 R' D' F R2 B R B' F2 U2 B F L' U' L' D U2 Fw' Uw2
*34. *L B2 F R' B' D2 L2 B2 R2 L F B' U' B D' R' F R L' Fw' Uw
*35. *U2 B D B' F2 D' L R' B D2 U2 R' B D F R2 U2 R F R2 F Rw' Uw
*36. *R2 B D U F' D U' F2 U2 F L2 F L F R L' D U2 R F2 Rw Uw2
*37. *L' R U2 L' R2 D' B D L' D B' R D' U' F2 D' U' R' B2 R'
*38. *U' B D L R2 U2 B' U B L' F L' F2 U' D' R U2 F R B' Rw Uw2
*39. *L' F B U' R F' B R B2 F' R' L2 U R' L2 F R F' L' Fw' Uw2
*40. *R' U' B' D' U F2 U' R' F2 L' B R F2 B2 R D B2 F' U' B' Rw' Uw'
*41. *D' L' D R2 F' U2 D L D2 L D B L2 B' L U2 D B' R' F' Rw2 Uw'
*42. *D F2 D B' D2 F2 D' B D2 B2 D' R L D L2 B' D' L' B2 Rw' Uw'
*43. *F U F B' D2 B2 L2 R' D2 U R D' U2 L B F2 U2 L D Rw2 Uw2
*44. *R' B2 R' F2 B2 U' R2 F' D F' D' L2 R' B' L' U' L' D R2 Fw' Uw
*45. *L' R F2 D' L' R D' B2 U R F2 D L2 B' F U' R U' L' F' L' Fw Uw2
*46. *F L F' U2 D2 L U' B2 L2 U2 B' L' B2 D' R2 B F' R2 F' R2 Fw Uw
*47. *B2 F R2 L B D L U' D' F2 B L2 R B2 F' U L' R2 D' B2 U2 Fw Uw2
*48. *R2 U B2 R2 L' B' L2 F D2 R2 D F2 U B L' R' F' U2 D Rw Uw2
*49. *D B2 U2 R' D2 L2 F' U2 L F2 U' F' D B R' B' F' R2 L B2 Rw Uw'
*50. *D F' D' R2 U F L2 U' L2 F' B D2 U L' R B' D U2 F' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*51. *B2 R B' R2 L2 B' D L D B2 R F' B' U2 R U2 B L' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*52. *B2 L U D R2 U' R' D2 F B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U' L2 R B D2 R B2 Rw2 Uw2
*53. *D' L' B2 D2 F B2 L' U2 L R2 F' U' F' U' R D2 B' L B' U2 D' Rw Uw
*54. *R' F R B L' U' L' D2 B' D' U2 F B' R2 D F2 U' F2 L2
*55. *U2 B R2 B R2 D2 B R' D2 L D L2 R' F B' U2 L' D' B Uw
*56. *R' L' U2 L' B2 F2 L D' U' L' U2 R2 B U' R B R' U D B2 Rw2 Uw
*57. *B D L R D2 U B' D L' B' U B' F2 L F' U L' D2 B Rw' Uw'
*58. *R2 B' F D2 L' D' B' U' B R' F2 U L2 D U' F2 B2 D' B Rw Uw
*59. *D2 F2 R' U' B2 R L' D2 L F2 U2 B F2 R2 L2 B' F R L' F Rw Uw2
*60. *L2 B' D2 B2 F2 D B2 F' L' R2 D L F' R F' R D2 B R' Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 L2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 U B2 D F' L' R B R' B2 D' U' L' D
*2. *B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D' L B' U' L D' F2 U2
*3. *R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 R D B' L2 U' R B U2 F R2
*4. *F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D R F L2 D' B' D' L2 D2 L2 U
*5. *U2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 U B' L' D U2 R D F D'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 B L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L R D' L' B' L R F2
*2. *D B' L U2 D2 B' U R L2 D L2 D2 L B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 B2
*3. *F2 B' L U2 R2 B' U' L' F R2 U2 L D2 B2 R U2 D2 R L F2
*4. *L F2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L D2 F L B2 F' L2 F D L2 R
*5. *B U2 B R2 B L2 B' D2 F' D2 B' U F' R2 U2 R' B' D2 U L2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F2 U L' B D2 U2 F R' F' D B2
*2. *L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L D2 F' D' L2 D'
*3. *L2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L U2 F U2 R2 D R' F2 D' U2
*4. *L2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F U L F L2 B' D2 R' F2 D' U2
*5. *D' F' R F U2 D2 R' B' U' R F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U F' L2 R' D2 U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F R' U F2 R' F R U'
*3. *R U' L' F D B' U' F U D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' D2
*4. *U2 R' U2 Fw F' L R B' Fw' U Rw' B2 F2 R D' Fw D Uw' Fw2 F' Rw2 R U' L2 Rw F2 D2 B2 L R' U' Fw L2 U Rw R F2 D2 U2 F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U2 F2 U F R' U F' U' R'
*3. *B' U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 F2 R D' L' F R B L' R' U2 B'
*4. *L' Uw' B' F2 Uw2 U2 L2 D2 Uw Rw' F' R D2 Rw' D2 Fw' L' Uw' Rw U B' R B' R2 F2 U L' Rw Uw2 Fw' L R Fw Rw' D2 F' Rw' B2 Uw2 F'
*5. *R' B Fw F' Lw Dw' Bw Dw2 Uw Lw Uw Fw Lw2 Uw U' L' D2 B2 Rw2 D' Uw2 B F L Lw2 B2 Uw' F' L Lw2 U B' Rw2 Bw L2 Fw2 R F2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 R2 Fw F' L Rw' Fw Rw2 Bw Fw Lw Rw' R D2 B Fw' Lw2 B2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U F U F' R2 U F' U' F'
*3. *L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F' L' B R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' L
*4. *Fw Rw2 B2 Fw2 F2 D2 L' Uw F R2 D' Uw U' B' L2 Rw Uw2 L2 Rw R B Rw' R Uw Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 D U' L' R2 B R' D2 U' F2 Uw L Uw
*5. *Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' L Rw Dw' Uw2 B2 L' Bw' Fw D' R B' Dw L U2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' R D2 Fw Uw' B' Fw' F2 Dw' L Lw2 Rw2 U2 F' U' L U2 Fw' D2 Fw2 F Rw U2 Lw' Rw2 U L' B2 L' B2 Bw' Lw2 R Fw' Rw R2 Dw2 R' B'
*6. *D U2 L' 3R' 2R' 2D L 2F' U2 L2 2D2 L2 F' L' 2F' 2L' F2 2L2 3R' 2R B' 2B 2R U F' D' 2B2 2L 2R U2 3R2 D2 L2 D2 B 2L' B 2D 3F' 2D' 2F L' 2L 3F2 L2 R D' B 2B F 2D' L 2B2 3F' L' 2B' 2L' 2R 2B' D2 3R B2 3U L2 2L' 3R2 3F2 D 3U' 2F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R F2 U F' R2 F' U2 F'
*3. *B2 U2 R F B2 U' L' F' B R F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U2
*4. *F2 D' Uw' U' Fw' U2 B' U' L' U' Fw D L' B' D2 Rw' F2 R D' U Fw2 L B U' F' Uw' Fw Uw2 R2 F2 Uw R2 D2 B' Fw2 F Rw' R2 D' L2
*5. *Bw2 Lw' R Bw' Lw2 Rw2 D' Rw' Fw' Lw Rw B F2 Rw2 Bw' Fw Rw' R F2 D' B' L F2 U2 L' Rw2 B' Bw2 Dw Rw2 B2 L' Rw' F Dw2 R2 Bw' Fw2 F' R B2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F2 Dw Lw Dw2 Rw2 Uw' B' L' Lw Rw U' Bw' Uw2 F2 L' Rw2
*6. *D' 2L B2 L2 2L' U2 B' R' 2F' 2L2 R' 2D2 2B2 3U2 B2 2B2 2L 2B2 2F' 2L2 2U 2B' D' U R' 3U 2B' F2 3R' 2R2 D 2R' B2 L' 3R2 D' L2 3R' 3F2 2R 3F 3U 3R2 D L 2D 2L 3R R F2 R2 2D 2L2 D' 2U L2 2B' U' F 2U B 2R' R' 2D' 2L2 B' L' 2L' 2F2 F'
*7. *2B' 2U U' 3B' 2F' F' D' L2 D 3D R' 3B2 3F' 2F' F 2R 3D2 2R2 3B2 2F2 U2 2L U 2R2 2B' 3R' 3U2 3R D 3F 2L' B D' F U' 3L' 3U2 B' 3B R2 2D2 3D2 3B 3D' 3U 2F L2 2B 2R 3F2 F' 3L 2D 2L D' 2D2 2U' L 2B2 2F' 2R' 3F D2 2B' F 2D' F' 2L' 3L' 2B' 3B 3F2 2R R 3B 2D 2U' 2R 3U' 2U2 3R2 2R R 3U 2R2 3D2 2U' 2R 3B D B F2 3D' 2U' R2 B' 3U' 2U L' 2D2

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR4- DL2- UL0+ U0+ R1+ D3+ L5- ALL6+ y2 U2- R2- D2+ L1- ALL2+ DL UL
*2. *UR3+ DR3- DL5+ UL6+ U2+ R6+ D1+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R3- D5- L3- ALL5- DR
*3. *UR3- DR3- DL6+ UL4- U6+ R5- D2+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R3+ D1+ L2- ALL5+ UR
*4. *UR0+ DR2- DL6+ UL2+ U0+ R5+ D5+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R2- D1+ L5- ALL1-
*5. *UR4+ DR2+ DL6+ UL4- U4+ R6+ D0+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R5- D3+ L5- ALL5+ DR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U R L B L U B' R' L r' b' u'
*2. *L U L B' U B R' b' u'
*3. *U' R B' U B R U' B' L' r b' u'
*4. *L B' R' B' L' R U B' r b' u
*5. *L' B' U L' U L' B U' l'

*Square-1
1. *(0, 5) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, -3) / (-5, -4) /
*2. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (3, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) /
*3. *(4, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (5, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (6, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R' L' U R L B' U L U' B' U'
*2. *R U' B' U' R' U' R U L' B' U'
*3. *B' R' B' U' L' R B L U B' U'
*4. *B' U L' B' U L R' B' L' B' U'
*5. *L B' R' B R' L U B' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' F2 R2 U' F' U R' U2 R'
*3. *L2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 B2 U2 B' R D L2 R B2 L' D F' R F
*4. *Fw F2 Rw' U2 Fw2 U R Fw D2 Uw' B' Uw2 R2 U2 Rw R2 B' Fw2 F' R Fw F2 Rw D' F2 Rw' R D' L' R2 B2 R' B' F2 L2 Rw U2 R' U' Fw2
*5. *Uw' B' L2 R2 B Rw' Bw Dw' Uw B L2 F2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' L2 Lw' Rw' R U2 Fw D2 Bw' F Dw Rw R2 Bw Fw' L' R' B R' Dw Rw2 Bw' R2 D B' L' Lw2 B' Dw U' Fw2 F' Lw' Bw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 B2 Bw R B2 Bw2 Fw2
*OH. *L2 B R2 F' D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 R' D U B' R' B' U2 B' L2 D2
*Clock. *UR5- DR3- DL1- UL3- U4+ R4- D5- L3- ALL2- y2 U0+ R5+ D0+ L1+ ALL3+ UR
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' R' L U R L' B R' r b' u'
*Skewb. *L' B U' B' R B L R U R' U'
*Square-1. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, 0)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 6, 2018)

2x2 : (5.64), 5.38, 3.98, 4.70, (3.14) = 4.69
3x3 : (12.79), 13.07, 14.63, 12.85, (15.59) = 13.52
4x4 : 53.84, 56.04, 52.42, (58.13), (52.32) = 54.10
5x5 : 1:36.41, (1:34.52), (1:40.33), 1:38.91, 1:39.67 = 1:38.33
6x6 : 2:49.09, (3:18.92), 2:54.62, (2:30.63), 2:51.86 = 2:51.86
7x7 : (4:07.61), (3:57.56), 4:02.77, 4:01.96, 4:00.30 = 4:01.68
OH : 38.41, (44.62), (38.25), 44.21, 39.30 = 40.64
MTS : 43.85, 51.57, 49.62, (42.02), (53.41) = 48.35
2-4 Relay : 1:13.40
2-5 Relay : 2:59.03
2-6 Relay : 5:46.77
2-7 Relay : 10:03.84
Clock : (14.62), 15.42, (18.01), 15.34, 15.12 = 15.29
Megaminx : (1:29.38), (1:36.60), 1:36.21, 1:31.03, 1:31.68 = 1:32.97
Pyraminx : 6.25, (3.89), (7.02), 4.57, 5.76 = 5.53
Square-1 : 26.79, 23.59, (29.47), 25.08, (20.80) = 25.15
Skewb : 8.09, (8.73), 7.95, 7.01, (6.87) = 7.68
Kilominx : 37.64, (34.70), 35.11, 37.88, (38.72) = 36.88
Mini Guildford : 6:21.20


----------



## Lili Martin (Feb 7, 2018)

2x2 : (9.22), (21.97), 15.20, 11.65, 14.10 = 13.65
3x3 : 39.78, (33.14), 37.31, 39.70, (51.36) = 38.93
4x4 : (1:59.53), 2:08.79, 2:21.09, 2:22.37, (2:35.39) = 2:17.42
5x5 : (3:48.96), 3:58.91, (4:31.81), 4:02.98, 4:02.21 = 4:01.37
6x6 : (8:14.87), 7:32.40, (6:13.33), 6:46.50, 7:00.03 = 7:06.31
7x7 : 10:46.83, 10:47.67, 10:26.48, (10:48.49), (10:10.81) = 10:41.33
OH : (55.89), 1:46.30, 1:41.10, 1:27.98, (1:49.54) = 1:38.46
2-4 Relay : 3:27.01
2-5 Relay : 7:04.60
2-6 Relay : 14:23.64
Skewb : 13.85, 18.56, (23.30), 14.86, (10.60) = 15.76
Kilominx : (2:38.64), 2:16.02, 2:09.08, (2:04.15), 2:09.43 = 2:11.51


----------



## Lumej (Feb 7, 2018)

2x2: 8.83, 12.15, 12.47, (6.78), (16.16) = 11.15
3x3: (25.84), (19.09), 25.47, 25.01, 20.70 = 23.73
4x4: 2:07.04, (2:20.48), (1:55.00), 1:55.19, 2:07.09 = 2:03.11
5x5: 3:36.88, 3:48.45, (4:26.93), 3:50.44, (3:16.30) = 3:45.26
3x3oh: 43.67, (40.82), 50.14, (54.38), 54.25 = 49.35
234: 2:46.59
2345: 7:04.95
2x2bld: (2:14.35), 2:42.58, (3:05.70) = 2:42.58
pyraminx: 15.25, (17.38), 16.62, 14.82, (9.24) = 15.56
MTS: 1:51.59, 1:48.92, (1:36.45), 1:41.25, (1:58.30) = 1:47.25


----------



## xbrandationx (Feb 8, 2018)

*3x3:* 18.54, 18.88, 17.97, (16.54), (DNF) = *18.46*


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Feb 9, 2018)

*3x3:* 24.03, (23.30), 26.89, (27.93), 25.95 = *25.62*


----------



## Thom S. (Feb 11, 2018)

*3x3:* 29.98
(20.945)
(49.732)
30.093
28.268
31.613

*OH: 01:11.53*
(43.606)
(01:14.254)
58.744
01:18.157
01:08.705

*Square-1: 18.25*
(21.298)
17.938
17.374
(16.978)
19.458

*Megaminx: 02:54.55*
02:46.233
(02:44.741)
(03:10.397)
03:04.183
02:53.242


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 13, 2018)

Skewb:
5.413, (7.454), (4.575), 5.100, 5.624 = 5.379


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2018)

Results for week 06: congratulations to theDubDubJr, thecubingwizard and ichcubegern

*2x2x2*(137)

 1.57 applezfall
 1.64 Khairur Rachim
 1.78 MattheoDW
 1.79 lejitcuber
 1.82 WACWCA
 1.93 leomannen
 2.30 turtwig
 2.45 Isaac Lai
 2.52 asacuber
 2.52 RCTACameron
 2.53 TheDubDubJr
 2.56 G2013
 2.60 oskarinn
 2.78 thecubingwizard
 2.88 Sixstringcal
 2.95 Jscuber
 2.96 ichcubegern
 2.99 DhruvA
 3.01 tdm
 3.08 2017LAMB06
 3.19 Mcuber5
 3.20 Federico Da Fonseca
 3.34 Paarth Chhabra
 3.41 thejerber44
 3.43 Competition Cuber
 3.43 Marcus Siu
 3.44 cubingchemister18
 3.46 GenTheThief
 3.47 typo56
 3.47 Shadowjockey
 3.49 Lykos
 3.49 speedcuber71
 3.51 DaniëlKassab1
 3.51 jihu1011
 3.51 acchyutjolly26
 3.56 ExultantCarn
 3.59 sqAree
 3.68 The Pocket Cuber
 3.74 [email protected]
 3.75 Christopher_Cabrera
 3.78 Shane724
 3.79 Elf
 3.82 Ethan Horspool
 3.88 Josh5271
 3.88 2016LAIL01
 3.89 RobinCube
 3.97 AidanNoogie
 3.99 ARandomCuber
 4.01 SolveThatCube
 4.05 Moonwink Cuber
 4.05 Brendan Bakker
 4.08 Underwatercuber
 4.17 DGCubes
 4.18 Oatch
 4.19 Algy Cuber
 4.19 MCuber
 4.26 therubikscombo
 4.29 Keenan Johnson
 4.29 Dream Cubing
 4.30 CubeStack_Official
 4.31 [email protected]
 4.34 Tyler Fresh
 4.58 NolanDoes2x2
 4.62 CornerCutter
 4.64 Rubiksdude4144
 4.69 bacyril
 4.71 sigalig
 4.74 Jonsa87
 4.81 MartinN13
 4.86 leudcfa
 4.92 Bertus
 4.97 ColorfulPockets
 5.10 xyzzy
 5.14 TasseRasse
 5.15 Katiedavies3103
 5.15 abunickabhi
 5.16 oliviervlcube
 5.21 cytokid101
 5.35 The Blockhead
 5.37 Nadav Rosett
 5.51 Dale Nash
 5.52 sam596
 5.55 h2f
 5.56 buzzteam4
 5.56 CubingRF
 5.57 Ianwubby
 5.68 Aerospry
 5.75 NathanaelCubes
 5.75 obelisk477
 5.87 JackPurdum
 5.87 CM Cubes
 5.88 Bogdan
 5.93 E-Cuber
 6.10 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.10 tigermaxi
 6.14 PotatoesAreUs
 6.20 whatshisbucket
 6.34 Jami Viljanen
 6.35 SpartanSailor
 6.41 Ali161102
 6.57 PyraMaster
 6.58 Bubbagrub
 6.63 Kenneth Svendson
 6.73 Lewis
 6.73 Mikael weiss
 6.81 JL Cubing
 6.95 Woodman567
 7.08 Zachie Chan
 7.24 motionglitch
 7.42 d4m1no
 7.44 Dynamic Waluigi
 7.49 X cuber
 7.55 J2
 7.62 Teemu
 7.69 Glomnipotent
 7.72 Justin Miner
 7.83 kumato
 8.05 Chenkar
 8.13 Ecuasamurai
 8.63 audiophile121
 9.07 WillyTheWizard
 9.23 theos
 9.30 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.67 FireCuber
 10.80 redoxxy
 10.91 dnguyen2204
 10.92 Mike Hughey
 11.04 arbivara
 11.05 Jacck
 11.15 Lumej
 11.73 One Wheel
 11.92 KylerWoods
 13.65 Lili Martin
 13.69 Ice_Cuber
 14.27 MatsBergsten
 15.03 GTregay
 24.23 ToastasaurusCuber
*3x3x3 *(154)

 7.87 lejitcuber
 8.14 Khairur Rachim
 9.29 the super cuber
 9.30 Ethan Horspool
 9.35 speedcuber71
 9.49 WACWCA
 9.50 dycocubix
 9.53 thecubingwizard
 9.62 Shane724
 9.84 therubikscombo
 10.01 tdm
 10.01 turtwig
 10.05 RCTACameron
 10.23 G2013
 10.28 applezfall
 10.31 asacuber
 10.36 Dream Cubing
 10.42 TSTwist
 10.50 ichcubegern
 10.52 thejerber44
 10.55 jihu1011
 10.71 [email protected]
 10.79 Elf
 10.82 Shadowjockey
 10.87 TheDubDubJr
 10.88 Competition Cuber
 10.88 Keroma12
 11.07 ExultantCarn
 11.29 Jscuber
 11.34 DaniëlKassab1
 11.51 DGCubes
 11.76 Keenan Johnson
 11.84 Brendan Bakker
 11.88 typo56
 12.04 typeman5
 12.10 AidanNoogie
 12.16 GenTheThief
 12.19 2016LAIL01
 12.23 DhruvA
 12.33 Jonsa87
 12.34 Mcuber5
 12.44 acchyutjolly26
 12.47 SolveThatCube
 12.49 Marcus Siu
 12.63 Glomnipotent
 12.87 papasmurf
 13.00 2017LAMB06
 13.07 ColorfulPockets
 13.18 Corner Twist Cubing
 13.22 ARandomCuber
 13.33 MattheoDW
 13.34 obelisk477
 13.39 abunickabhi
 13.39 cubingchemister18
 13.50 BMcCl1
 13.52 bacyril
 13.55 Ianwubby
 13.59 TasseRasse
 13.63 Christopher_Cabrera
 13.80 Sixstringcal
 13.82 oskarinn
 13.85 Underwatercuber
 13.97 Agguzi
 14.01 Moonwink Cuber
 14.09 leomannen
 14.20 CubeStack_Official
 14.32 E-Cuber
 14.55 Josh5271
 14.59 Ordway Persyn
 14.64 MCuber
 14.66 sam596
 14.76 PotatoesAreUs
 14.84 tigermaxi
 14.91 Tyler Fresh
 15.16 sqAree
 15.29 OJ Cubing
 15.32 Kit Clement
 15.36 DumplingMaster
 15.41 Katiedavies3103
 15.45 d4m1no
 15.58 xyzzy
 15.65 T1_M0
 15.70 buzzteam4
 15.81 Kenneth Svendson
 15.87 Zachie Chan
 15.88 Bogdan
 16.42 Harkaran
 16.54 Aerospry
 16.58 Rubiksdude4144
 16.67 JackPurdum
 16.80 [email protected]
 16.84 Oatch
 16.89 whatshisbucket
 16.91 Lykos
 17.01 leudcfa
 17.09 The Blockhead
 17.59 cytokid101
 17.61 Jami Viljanen
 17.63 Moreno van Rooijen
 17.74 obatake
 17.82 muchacho
 17.83 Fingertrickcuber
 18.15 KylerWoods
 18.37 h2f
 18.41 Teemu
 18.46 xbrandationx
 19.37 motionglitch
 19.60 Woodman567
 19.82 FIREFOX229
 19.83 NolanDoes2x2
 19.84 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.91 Algy Cuber
 19.97 kilwap147
 20.51 Nadav Rosett
 20.81 Bertus
 20.95 Ali161102
 21.02 Mike Hughey
 21.41 audiophile121
 21.72 ultimatecube
 21.86 redoxxy
 21.88 Mikael weiss
 22.36 Dynamic Waluigi
 23.04 oliviervlcube
 23.07 Bubbagrub
 23.11 CM Cubes
 23.30 NathanaelCubes
 23.33 Chenkar
 23.73 Lumej
 23.77 Dale Nash
 24.29 Lewis
 24.69 SpartanSailor
 24.87 theos
 24.93 GTregay
 25.62 Petri Krzywacki
 25.63 Luke Messer
 25.80 CubingRF
 26.20 MartinN13
 26.33 X cuber
 26.56 JL Cubing
 27.28 RyuKagamine
 29.45 arbivara
 29.56 kumato
 29.99 Thom S.
 30.31 One Wheel
 30.65 J2
 31.08 dnguyen2204
 31.82 Jacck
 33.04 Ecuasamurai
 35.26 MatsBergsten
 36.30 Ice_Cuber
 37.94 Prashant Saran
 38.93 Lili Martin
 49.77 ToastasaurusCuber
 DNF WillyTheWizard
*4x4x4*(99)

 33.01 Shane724
 37.02 Dream Cubing
 37.05 thecubingwizard
 37.67 Elf
 37.75 Khairur Rachim
 38.32 ichcubegern
 38.50 jihu1011
 39.33 G2013
 39.51 Isaac Lai
 39.60 Ethan Horspool
 41.02 MattheoDW
 41.08 TheDubDubJr
 41.25 turtwig
 42.04 speedcuber71
 43.53 Tyler Fresh
 44.11 Shadowjockey
 44.28 typo56
 45.42 tdm
 45.98 DGCubes
 46.69 AidanNoogie
 46.80 SolveThatCube
 47.05 Competition Cuber
 47.38 thejerber44
 48.13 DaniëlKassab1
 48.15 Jscuber
 48.49 2016LAIL01
 48.69 xyzzy
 48.71 abunickabhi
 48.86 Ianwubby
 48.94 [email protected]
 49.21 acchyutjolly26
 50.53 Brendan Bakker
 51.28 Mcuber5
 52.37 Jonsa87
 53.09 DhruvA
 53.46 Sixstringcal
 53.72 Marcus Siu
 53.78 sigalig
 54.10 bacyril
 54.19 Kenneth Svendson
 54.35 MCuber
 54.64 Christopher_Cabrera
 55.30 obelisk477
 55.70 therubikscombo
 56.57 Underwatercuber
 56.67 Glomnipotent
 56.78 Josh5271
 57.60 leomannen
 58.70 applezfall
 59.32 Katiedavies3103
 59.45 oskarinn
 59.99 OJ Cubing
 1:01.65 buzzteam4
 1:03.20 d4m1no
 1:04.16 ARandomCuber
 1:04.97 h2f
 1:05.60 2017LAMB06
 1:06.79 E-Cuber
 1:07.19 TasseRasse
 1:07.46 PotatoesAreUs
 1:07.50 sam596
 1:07.59 Moonwink Cuber
 1:08.35 The Blockhead
 1:13.86 Lykos
 1:15.21 tigermaxi
 1:15.53 JackPurdum
 1:17.26 ExultantCarn
 1:17.45 Bogdan
 1:20.08 KylerWoods
 1:20.11 Jami Viljanen
 1:23.95 leudcfa
 1:24.40 cubingchemister18
 1:26.09 audiophile121
 1:28.34 One Wheel
 1:30.40 Mike Hughey
 1:31.48 motionglitch
 1:31.68 cytokid101
 1:34.25 Zachie Chan
 1:35.80 RyuKagamine
 1:36.89 SpartanSailor
 1:40.50 Oatch
 1:41.29 Lewis
 1:54.98 Teemu
 1:57.13 redoxxy
 1:59.10 GTregay
 2:02.97 JL Cubing
 2:03.11 Lumej
 2:03.34 Moreno van Rooijen
 2:03.65 MatsBergsten
 2:04.26 CM Cubes
 2:05.55 kumato
 2:16.57 NolanDoes2x2
 2:16.86 Nadav Rosett
 2:17.42 Lili Martin
 2:23.35 X cuber
 2:41.97 Ali161102
 2:53.85 Dynamic Waluigi
 2:56.11 dnguyen2204
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*5x5x5*(81)

 57.19 lejitcuber
 1:03.03 Dream Cubing
 1:12.28 Shane724
 1:13.55 ichcubegern
 1:14.33 thecubingwizard
 1:14.84 Shadowjockey
 1:15.68 Elf
 1:15.90 jihu1011
 1:16.31 Khairur Rachim
 1:16.78 TheDubDubJr
 1:17.99 WACWCA
 1:20.75 speedcuber71
 1:25.93 Competition Cuber
 1:26.81 Tyler Fresh
 1:26.82 turtwig
 1:27.20 G2013
 1:27.87 DGCubes
 1:28.27 Keroma12
 1:30.62 xyzzy
 1:30.78 abunickabhi
 1:33.64 AidanNoogie
 1:33.70 DhruvA
 1:35.13 sigalig
 1:38.33 bacyril
 1:38.38 Ethan Horspool
 1:40.92 acchyutjolly26
 1:41.60 SolveThatCube
 1:42.99 Ianwubby
 1:43.86 Marcus Siu
 1:44.26 tdm
 1:44.86 Brendan Bakker
 1:44.96 Katiedavies3103
 1:45.61 [email protected]
 1:45.95 Sixstringcal
 1:48.92 Glomnipotent
 1:49.20 Jonsa87
 1:49.39 d4m1no
 1:50.70 Mcuber5
 1:51.00 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:51.75 Kit Clement
 1:52.49 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:55.26 RCTACameron
 1:56.88 Selkie
 1:59.04 2016LAIL01
 2:00.23 Jscuber
 2:01.24 applezfall
 2:02.58 buzzteam4
 2:03.61 obelisk477
 2:04.03 The Blockhead
 2:06.26 PotatoesAreUs
 2:06.34 Underwatercuber
 2:09.70 Bogdan
 2:10.26 oskarinn
 2:11.37 sam596
 2:11.53 Kenneth Svendson
 2:13.23 MCuber
 2:13.32 ARandomCuber
 2:14.47 Josh5271
 2:16.43 TasseRasse
 2:31.81 Mike Hughey
 2:42.02 KylerWoods
 2:42.56 Lewis
 2:43.49 Lykos
 2:47.31 Jami Viljanen
 2:47.93 One Wheel
 2:50.80 leudcfa
 2:58.90 audiophile121
 3:10.39 redoxxy
 3:14.00 cytokid101
 3:14.89 Jacck
 3:18.65 CM Cubes
 3:45.26 Lumej
 3:48.46 MatsBergsten
 3:59.79 GTregay
 4:01.37 Lili Martin
 4:12.54 E-Cuber
 7:51.67 Teemu
 DNF JL Cubing
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF Sue Doenim
 DNF therubikscombo
*6x6x6*(47)

 1:54.69 Dream Cubing
 2:14.61 thecubingwizard
 2:16.68 Shane724
 2:21.41 ichcubegern
 2:21.98 Shadowjockey
 2:23.55 TheDubDubJr
 2:27.02 Isaac Lai
 2:38.51 Elf
 2:49.40 Tyler Fresh
 2:51.86 bacyril
 2:52.02 AidanNoogie
 3:02.91 abunickabhi
 3:03.46 Ianwubby
 3:12.35 typo56
 3:28.83 DGCubes
 3:34.55 Selkie
 3:37.27 DhruvA
 3:38.45 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:39.90 [email protected]
 3:41.48 Kit Clement
 3:44.91 Marcus Siu
 3:46.70 Katiedavies3103
 3:51.92 Ethan Horspool
 3:53.62 Mcuber5
 3:54.28 Sixstringcal
 4:04.18 The Blockhead
 4:05.89 T1_M0
 4:07.09 RCTACameron
 4:17.60 oskarinn
 4:21.93 d4m1no
 4:29.10 Kenneth Svendson
 4:34.30 ARandomCuber
 4:51.26 One Wheel
 4:55.40 Bogdan
 5:06.68 Lykos
 5:11.89 Mike Hughey
 5:12.32 Jscuber
 6:15.69 Sue Doenim
 6:25.14 audiophile121
 6:31.50 redoxxy
 7:06.31 Lili Martin
 7:15.34 MatsBergsten
 DNF JL Cubing
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF CM Cubes
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Jonsa87
*7x7x7*(39)

 2:42.03 Dream Cubing
 2:53.97 TheDubDubJr
 3:31.18 Shadowjockey
 3:34.62 Shane724
 3:36.52 ichcubegern
 3:40.81 thecubingwizard
 3:45.20 Elf
 4:01.68 bacyril
 4:26.44 G2013
 4:46.58 DhruvA
 4:48.04 AidanNoogie
 4:51.36 Ianwubby
 5:01.47 acchyutjolly26
 5:04.55 PeterH2N
 5:10.71 Selkie
 5:12.38 Christopher_Cabrera
 5:14.15 [email protected]
 5:18.57 The Blockhead
 5:19.08 abunickabhi
 5:26.70 Katiedavies3103
 5:36.57 Tyler Fresh
 6:01.97 Sixstringcal
 6:17.98 d4m1no
 6:29.75 Mcuber5
 6:34.91 Kenneth Svendson
 6:41.68 MCuber
 7:20.11 ARandomCuber
 7:25.43 oskarinn
 7:34.72 One Wheel
 8:13.10 Jacck
 8:15.23 Mike Hughey
 9:35.95 redoxxy
10:24.92 theos
10:40.33 Lili Martin
12:35.37 MatsBergsten
 DNF JL Cubing
 DNF J2
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF DGCubes
*3x3 one handed*(104)

 13.15 Khairur Rachim
 14.00 ColorfulPockets
 15.32 GenTheThief
 16.09 lejitcuber
 16.85 TheDubDubJr
 17.28 thecubingwizard
 17.35 turtwig
 17.68 typeman5
 17.94 ichcubegern
 18.90 Shane724
 18.97 jihu1011
 18.97 2016LAIL01
 19.68 abunickabhi
 19.82 applezfall
 20.09 papasmurf
 20.52 Jscuber
 20.58 WACWCA
 21.11 Shadowjockey
 21.13 DhruvA
 21.19 MattheoDW
 21.34 [email protected]
 21.52 thejerber44
 21.54 2017LAMB06
 21.77 Mcuber5
 21.95 RCTACameron
 22.06 ARandomCuber
 22.35 typo56
 22.44 sqAree
 22.48 Glomnipotent
 22.56 Ethan Horspool
 23.02 DGCubes
 23.49 Ianwubby
 23.71 speedcuber71
 24.02 AidanNoogie
 24.35 acchyutjolly26
 24.48 xyzzy
 24.88 Christopher_Cabrera
 24.98 Jonsa87
 25.30 DaniëlKassab1
 25.54 Elf
 26.59 Sixstringcal
 26.64 muchacho
 26.68 JackPurdum
 27.49 oskarinn
 28.96 Keroma12
 29.54 TasseRasse
 29.83 Underwatercuber
 30.74 Aerospry
 30.75 Marcus Siu
 32.13 tigermaxi
 32.17 Josh5271
 32.20 Lykos
 32.27 Katiedavies3103
 32.33 obelisk477
 32.62 sam596
 32.93 Moreno van Rooijen
 33.43 d4m1no
 33.67 G2013
 34.86 Bogdan
 35.27 Oatch
 35.36 MCuber
 35.48 Keenan Johnson
 36.58 The Blockhead
 36.59 Kenneth Svendson
 37.58 buzzteam4
 37.67 Jami Viljanen
 38.08 PotatoesAreUs
 39.37 T1_M0
 39.85 Bubbagrub
 40.19 [email protected]
 40.51 Bertus
 40.64 bacyril
 40.72 RyuKagamine
 41.55 MartinN13
 43.23 Nadav Rosett
 44.28 leudcfa
 44.67 E-Cuber
 45.98 redoxxy
 46.50 Mikael weiss
 46.90 Rubiksdude4144
 48.52 KylerWoods
 49.25 kilwap147
 49.35 Lumej
 49.66 NathanaelCubes
 50.16 One Wheel
 50.61 Mike Hughey
 52.02 NolanDoes2x2
 56.10 arbivara
 59.60 cubingchemister18
 59.78 audiophile121
 1:03.59 Woodman567
 1:05.13 Ecuasamurai
 1:05.39 X cuber
 1:05.75 Jacck
 1:07.23 Thom S.
 1:07.94 JL Cubing
 1:10.28 dnguyen2204
 1:11.47 Zachie Chan
 1:22.51 CubingRF
 1:33.65 SpartanSailor
 1:38.46 Lili Martin
 1:50.65 Ice_Cuber
 1:59.92 J2
 2:23.27 MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(18)

 43.01 DhruvA
 46.98 GenTheThief
 1:09.46 Bubbagrub
 1:15.21 TheDubDubJr
 1:22.98 Shadowjockey
 1:24.23 redoxxy
 1:30.01 Kenneth Svendson
 1:37.80 ichcubegern
 1:50.54 Marcus Siu
 1:54.51 typo56
 2:02.72 One Wheel
 2:03.44 OJ Cubing
 2:26.75 ARandomCuber
 2:37.45 Underwatercuber
 2:42.64 Mike Hughey
 2:52.76 Nadav Rosett
 2:59.43 Jscuber
 4:51.70 abunickabhi
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(68)

 3.71 DhruvA
 4.75 WACWCA
 5.80 CubingRF
 6.09 RCTACameron
 6.22 MattheoDW
 6.56 asacuber
 6.75 The Pocket Cuber
 8.22 applezfall
 8.92 NolanDoes2x2
 8.95 turtwig
 8.96 TheDubDubJr
 8.98 Competition Cuber
 10.28 leomannen
 11.71 Khairur Rachim
 12.89 thecubingwizard
 13.38 Isaac Lai
 14.82 oskarinn
 15.23 G2013
 16.00 abunickabhi
 16.39 Killernerd24
 18.66 [email protected]
 19.06 T1_M0
 20.10 Underwatercuber
 20.47 sigalig
 20.76 acchyutjolly26
 21.14 DGCubes
 21.48 thejerber44
 23.07 h2f
 23.62 MatsBergsten
 24.13 Marcus Siu
 24.34 Keenan Johnson
 24.61 typo56
 25.22 Mike Hughey
 25.28 Jonsa87
 25.31 redoxxy
 27.87 Mcuber5
 29.43 speedcuber71
 29.51 Elf
 29.74 Bertus
 30.77 Sixstringcal
 32.83 Shadowjockey
 33.00 Josh5271
 35.74 [email protected]
 38.86 tdm
 38.97 Shane724
 41.07 MartinN13
 43.79 Oatch
 52.10 sam596
 52.21 2017LAMB06
 53.19 SpartanSailor
 55.00 Bogdan
 59.95 buzzteam4
 1:03.66 Bubbagrub
 1:04.71 Brendan Bakker
 1:16.83 DaniëlKassab1
 1:17.31 ichcubegern
 1:18.18 Jacck
 1:22.90 leudcfa
 1:27.54 Rubiksdude4144
 1:46.62 One Wheel
 1:48.16 MCuber
 1:53.85 Nadav Rosett
 2:04.31 X cuber
 2:42.58 Lumej
 2:50.84 arbivara
 DNF ColorfulPockets
 DNF Lykos
 DNF FIREFOX229
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(43)

 25.05 G2013
 31.20 sigalig
 41.19 pinser
 43.70 abunickabhi
 48.46 Killernerd24
 49.98 speedcuber71
 55.31 Underwatercuber
 1:08.02 h2f
 1:08.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:09.77 OJ Cubing
 1:10.04 obatake
 1:15.25 typo56
 1:17.06 MatsBergsten
 1:17.65 ichcubegern
 1:25.45 acchyutjolly26
 1:30.03 Keenan Johnson
 1:32.52 Mike Hughey
 1:35.17 Shadowjockey
 1:40.45 Mcuber5
 1:42.31 thecubingwizard
 1:43.71 ColorfulPockets
 1:44.16 TheDubDubJr
 1:48.92 [email protected]
 1:50.78 Lykos
 2:16.20 Brendan Bakker
 2:24.19 Jonsa87
 2:28.28 sam596
 3:06.16 Oatch
 3:10.99 Sixstringcal
 3:17.89 Jacck
 3:50.59 Bogdan
 6:04.16 MCuber
 6:23.74 RCTACameron
 7:29.86 RyuKagamine
15:34.00 Nadav Rosett
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF buzzteam4
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF Elf
 DNF tdm
 DNF Selkie
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(17)

 2:29.40 sigalig
 2:40.75 pinser
 2:57.60 Killernerd24
 3:19.29 abunickabhi
 6:08.66 Mike Hughey
 6:41.16 MatsBergsten
 6:59.88 Lykos
 7:46.74 T1_M0
 9:42.13 Dream Cubing
11:27.54 Jacck
22:56.77 [email protected]
37:31.36 Sixstringcal
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF G2013
 DNF Mcuber5
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(15)

 7:12.57 abunickabhi
 7:51.28 Killernerd24
14:58.65 Mike Hughey
15:33.71 T1_M0
18:44.91 MatsBergsten
18:56.06 Jacck
27:24.22 Underwatercuber
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF h2f
 DNF sam596
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(11)

18:47.92 Killernerd24
29:30.79 MatsBergsten
44:08.88 Carterk
 DNF Brendan Bakker
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(7)

19:38.89 sigalig
 DNF Brendan Bakker
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(14)

34/40 (49:29)  the super cuber
34/40 (57:34)  kamilprzyb
14/15 (52:26)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/10 (50:57)  Mike Hughey
5/5 (25:43)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 6:14)  sam596
6/10 (46:29)  thecubingwizard
2/3 ( 7:00)  ichcubegern
2/3 (10:09)  redoxxy
3/5 (14:31)  Lykos
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF MCuber
 DNF Bubbagrub
*3x3 Match the scramble*(34)

 38.81 thecubingwizard
 39.97 TheDubDubJr
 48.35 bacyril
 51.37 speedcuber71
 52.55 ichcubegern
 55.17 Shadowjockey
 1:00.96 Elf
 1:01.80 Dream Cubing
 1:12.33 Mike Hughey
 1:15.59 Ianwubby
 1:16.54 Bogdan
 1:20.65 Marcus Siu
 1:30.44 [email protected]
 1:31.31 The Blockhead
 1:41.74 Competition Cuber
 1:47.25 Lumej
 1:53.85 jihu1011
 1:58.67 Sixstringcal
 2:03.47 Rubiksdude4144
 2:13.39 Glomnipotent
 2:28.75 KylerWoods
 2:34.64 sam596
 2:52.57 Shane724
 3:17.27 oskarinn
 4:44.07 SpartanSailor
 5:18.42 J2
 9:51.10 Nadav Rosett
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF JL Cubing
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(79)

 52.85 Khairur Rachim
 54.94 thecubingwizard
 55.49 TheDubDubJr
 56.04 Elf
 58.89 G2013
 58.96 Shadowjockey
 59.10 ichcubegern
 59.26 Shane724
 59.88 Ethan Horspool
 1:00.04 jihu1011
 1:00.76 Competition Cuber
 1:02.91 tdm
 1:05.19 Tyler Fresh
 1:05.46 MCuber
 1:08.25 Underwatercuber
 1:08.30 abunickabhi
 1:10.36 Josh5271
 1:10.49 acchyutjolly26
 1:11.49 DhruvA
 1:13.01 DGCubes
 1:13.26 applezfall
 1:13.31 [email protected]
 1:13.40 bacyril
 1:13.99 ARandomCuber
 1:14.10 Ianwubby
 1:14.67 SolveThatCube
 1:16.27 E-Cuber
 1:17.61 oskarinn
 1:17.73 Marcus Siu
 1:19.39 TasseRasse
 1:19.75 d4m1no
 1:21.01 Kenneth Svendson
 1:21.35 Sixstringcal
 1:21.56 Mcuber5
 1:21.87 xyzzy
 1:24.61 2017LAMB06
 1:24.97 AidanNoogie
 1:25.11 h2f
 1:25.67 Glomnipotent
 1:26.73 The Blockhead
 1:27.06 Katiedavies3103
 1:28.86 Jscuber
 1:29.69 sam596
 1:30.38 obelisk477
 1:35.64 leudcfa
 1:37.05 tigermaxi
 1:38.89 JackPurdum
 1:43.31 Lykos
 1:43.53 cubingchemister18
 1:47.71 cytokid101
 1:54.31 Bogdan
 1:56.36 buzzteam4
 2:02.57 Chenkar
 2:04.52 Mike Hughey
 2:06.87 KylerWoods
 2:08.68 Zachie Chan
 2:09.98 MartinN13
 2:10.97 Nadav Rosett
 2:16.87 redoxxy
 2:19.74 audiophile121
 2:20.78 JL Cubing
 2:20.80 theos
 2:23.87 SpartanSailor
 2:24.15 One Wheel
 2:27.31 Lewis
 2:34.47 Oatch
 2:41.23 Ali161102
 2:46.31 kumato
 2:46.59 Lumej
 2:47.19 NolanDoes2x2
 2:55.12 Jacck
 2:55.78 GTregay
 3:12.10 dnguyen2204
 3:18.86 Dynamic Waluigi
 3:27.01 Lili Martin
 3:46.00 Ice_Cuber
 3:55.89 MatsBergsten
 5:04.00 X cuber
 DNF ToastasaurusCuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(53)

 2:01.71 thecubingwizard
 2:09.89 jihu1011
 2:10.71 Shane724
 2:11.98 Elf
 2:14.63 G2013
 2:15.35 TheDubDubJr
 2:18.92 [email protected]
 2:22.31 Competition Cuber
 2:23.94 Shadowjockey
 2:35.17 abunickabhi
 2:40.05 Ethan Horspool
 2:41.05 ichcubegern
 2:42.25 DGCubes
 2:45.54 SolveThatCube
 2:51.82 xyzzy
 2:53.67 DhruvA
 2:53.90 Tyler Fresh
 2:55.55 Mcuber5
 2:59.03 bacyril
 3:00.27 acchyutjolly26
 3:01.61 Marcus Siu
 3:06.86 d4m1no
 3:07.59 Ianwubby
 3:11.37 Kenneth Svendson
 3:19.17 Glomnipotent
 3:22.71 obelisk477
 3:25.31 MCuber
 3:26.89 applezfall
 3:27.11 Katiedavies3103
 3:33.36 Underwatercuber
 3:34.13 ARandomCuber
 3:34.72 Sixstringcal
 3:38.28 oskarinn
 3:46.92 The Blockhead
 3:48.82 2017LAMB06
 3:57.01 Bogdan
 3:57.25 Jscuber
 4:19.37 audiophile121
 4:37.24 KylerWoods
 4:41.56 Lewis
 4:49.91 Lykos
 4:51.23 Mike Hughey
 4:57.71 One Wheel
 5:21.09 theos
 5:27.78 cytokid101
 5:51.94 E-Cuber
 6:42.14 redoxxy
 7:04.60 Lili Martin
 7:04.95 Lumej
 7:15.59 GTregay
 7:27.42 Ali161102
 7:28.93 MatsBergsten
11:23.52 SpartanSailor
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(27)

 4:15.34 TheDubDubJr
 4:18.69 thecubingwizard
 4:28.02 Shane724
 4:41.35 ichcubegern
 4:53.07 Elf
 5:06.66 Shadowjockey
 5:25.93 abunickabhi
 5:26.47 DGCubes
 5:36.79 jihu1011
 5:46.77 bacyril
 6:14.61 Ianwubby
 6:28.28 oskarinn
 6:39.21 [email protected]
 6:41.36 Marcus Siu
 6:49.16 DhruvA
 6:51.70 Mcuber5
 7:17.61 d4m1no
 7:18.46 The Blockhead
 7:51.56 Kenneth Svendson
 8:23.95 ARandomCuber
 9:41.35 Mike Hughey
10:13.07 Lykos
10:15.69 One Wheel
10:50.40 redoxxy
12:21.54 Lewis
13:37.76 MatsBergsten
14:23.64 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(22)

 7:44.80 TheDubDubJr
 7:46.91 ichcubegern
 8:20.44 Shane724
 8:26.53 thecubingwizard
 8:37.51 Elf
 8:53.68 Shadowjockey
 9:48.96 G2013
10:03.84 bacyril
10:56.26 Ianwubby
11:30.56 [email protected]
12:00.95 abunickabhi
12:38.27 DhruvA
13:33.44 Mcuber5
14:16.55 Kenneth Svendson
14:19.34 d4m1no
16:47.18 ARandomCuber
17:06.83 One Wheel
17:10.55 Mike Hughey
20:08.38 redoxxy
20:38.98 Lykos
20:57.58 Lewis
26:48.22 Jacck
*MiniGuildford*(21)

 4:27.74 TheDubDubJr
 4:58.22 ichcubegern
 5:01.94 MattheoDW
 5:06.95 [email protected]
 5:11.16 Elf
 5:35.04 Shadowjockey
 5:36.74 DGCubes
 6:13.55 DhruvA
 6:21.20 bacyril
 6:35.13 Mcuber5
 6:37.27 ARandomCuber
 7:24.44 Underwatercuber
 7:26.06 Marcus Siu
 8:18.99 The Blockhead
10:13.11 PotatoesAreUs
10:20.64 sam596
10:49.52 Lewis
11:08.69 Lykos
11:15.95 Mike Hughey
11:16.52 redoxxy
14:03.84 MartinN13
*Kilominx*(25)

 21.90 [email protected]
 23.94 WACWCA
 25.97 Khairur Rachim
 29.14 TheDubDubJr
 29.47 Elf
 31.17 MattheoDW
 34.06 Jonsa87
 35.69 Christopher_Cabrera
 36.88 bacyril
 38.57 AidanNoogie
 38.57 Shadowjockey
 39.05 ichcubegern
 40.95 DhruvA
 42.33 ARandomCuber
 44.00 Sixstringcal
 1:02.77 oskarinn
 1:20.94 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:23.77 Mike Hughey
 1:35.17 Lykos
 1:48.23 Nadav Rosett
 2:11.51 Lili Martin
 2:38.52 redoxxy
 2:47.26 SpartanSailor
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF sam596
*Skewb*(84)

 2.81 Federico Da Fonseca
 2.96 Carterk
 2.97 lejitcuber
 3.61 MattheoDW
 4.58 WACWCA
 4.85 asacuber
 4.86 applezfall
 5.25 thecubingwizard
 5.36 TSTwist
 5.38 TipsterTrickster
 5.56 Marcus Siu
 5.58 DhruvA
 5.75 [email protected]
 5.80 DaniëlKassab1
 5.93 TheDubDubJr
 5.95 cubingchemister18
 5.97 2016LAIL01
 6.06 Elf
 6.07 Josh5271
 6.28 [email protected]
 6.29 Shadowjockey
 6.37 Katiedavies3103
 6.40 MartinN13
 6.61 ichcubegern
 7.11 Sixstringcal
 7.12 SolveThatCube
 7.18 speedcuber71
 7.21 typo56
 7.44 Jonsa87
 7.65 MCuber
 7.68 bacyril
 7.80 TasseRasse
 7.96 sam596
 8.14 oliviervlcube
 8.20 acchyutjolly26
 8.24 2017LAMB06
 8.68 Bogdan
 8.86 DGCubes
 8.96 oskarinn
 9.07 AidanNoogie
 9.09 Ordway Persyn
 9.12 Rubiksdude4144
 9.25 Bubbagrub
 9.26 leudcfa
 9.53 whatshisbucket
 9.61 ARandomCuber
 9.99 Christopher_Cabrera
 10.42 Underwatercuber
 10.45 Bertus
 10.74 SpartanSailor
 10.79 Teemu
 10.90 theos
 10.95 Algy Cuber
 11.22 buzzteam4
 11.51 Ianwubby
 11.89 Khairur Rachim
 11.89 xyzzy
 11.90 The Blockhead
 11.97 tigermaxi
 12.08 X cuber
 12.27 CM Cubes
 12.51 J2
 12.53 NolanDoes2x2
 12.56 Jami Viljanen
 12.57 E-Cuber
 12.73 Mcuber5
 12.77 Lykos
 13.26 Nadav Rosett
 13.51 Lewis
 13.92 JL Cubing
 14.40 sqAree
 14.67 Mikael weiss
 14.78 G2013
 14.98 Shane724
 15.27 JackPurdum
 15.76 Lili Martin
 15.90 Kenneth Svendson
 17.80 PotatoesAreUs
 21.30 Mike Hughey
 22.81 NathanaelCubes
 22.93 Jacck
 25.27 Dynamic Waluigi
 40.19 arbivara
 DNF redoxxy
*Clock*(43)

 5.98 Underwatercuber
 6.68 MattheoDW
 7.83 sam596
 7.83 TheDubDubJr
 7.86 ARandomCuber
 8.28 T1_M0
 8.96 MartinN13
 10.34 PotatoesAreUs
 11.49 typo56
 11.69 redoxxy
 11.77 Shadowjockey
 12.33 G2013
 13.52 Mcuber5
 14.00 buzzteam4
 14.42 Jonsa87
 14.58 DGCubes
 14.89 The Blockhead
 14.96 Katiedavies3103
 15.10 ichcubegern
 15.29 bacyril
 16.11 Christopher_Cabrera
 16.37 RyuKagamine
 16.57 Ianwubby
 16.65 Sixstringcal
 16.85 cubingchemister18
 17.33 Elf
 17.66 thecubingwizard
 17.73 [email protected]
 18.27 2017LAMB06
 18.68 Kenneth Svendson
 19.00 Marcus Siu
 19.24 Lykos
 20.31 Mike Hughey
 21.05 Ali161102
 23.88 DhruvA
 29.67 arbivara
 30.59 obelisk477
 35.86 Sue Doenim
 44.41 Nadav Rosett
 DNF MCuber
 DNF Teemu
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF speedcuber71
*Pyraminx*(95)

 2.49 DGCubes
 2.91 applezfall
 3.44 FastCubeMaster
 3.44 RobinCube
 3.48 Federico Da Fonseca
 3.53 2016LAIL01
 3.61 MattheoDW
 3.75 oliviervlcube
 3.76 TSTwist
 3.78 TheDubDubJr
 3.89 thecubingwizard
 3.90 [email protected]
 4.14 asacuber
 4.31 typo56
 4.35 dycocubix
 4.43 CornerCutter
 4.56 T1_M0
 4.61 The Pocket Cuber
 4.70 E-Cuber
 4.90 DhruvA
 4.98 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.10 ichcubegern
 5.25 SolveThatCube
 5.40 MartinN13
 5.53 bacyril
 5.54 Elf
 5.76 Shadowjockey
 5.86 Keenan Johnson
 6.03 Competition Cuber
 6.07 WACWCA
 6.10 MCuber
 6.31 G2013
 6.38 X cuber
 6.43 Lewis
 6.44 Marcus Siu
 6.49 acchyutjolly26
 6.63 cubingchemister18
 6.69 TasseRasse
 6.81 Teemu
 6.85 Dale Nash
 7.04 RCTACameron
 7.09 Glomnipotent
 7.13 Josh5271
 7.18 speedcuber71
 7.24 2017LAMB06
 7.25 Ianwubby
 7.26 Rubiksdude4144
 7.26 Mcuber5
 7.44 NolanDoes2x2
 7.46 Bertus
 7.59 redoxxy
 7.60 oskarinn
 7.64 Ordway Persyn
 7.67 Jonsa87
 7.74 Underwatercuber
 7.83 [email protected]
 7.93 ARandomCuber
 8.05 The Blockhead
 8.20 NathanaelCubes
 8.24 abunickabhi
 8.31 Jami Viljanen
 8.41 sam596
 8.43 Katiedavies3103
 8.72 Kenneth Svendson
 9.25 Lykos
 9.41 jihu1011
 9.48 Algy Cuber
 9.55 buzzteam4
 9.69 tigermaxi
 10.29 Oatch
 10.41 Sixstringcal
 10.52 Nadav Rosett
 10.67 theos
 11.43 AidanNoogie
 12.15 kumato
 13.33 J2
 13.58 Mike Hughey
 14.12 PotatoesAreUs
 14.23 CubingRF
 14.53 CM Cubes
 14.81 Moreno van Rooijen
 15.56 Lumej
 16.19 Bubbagrub
 16.29 Jacck
 16.69 JL Cubing
 17.09 Ecuasamurai
 17.90 Ice_Cuber
 18.92 d4m1no
 20.02 Mikael weiss
 20.46 cytokid101
 22.06 GTregay
 22.20 SpartanSailor
 22.50 arbivara
 24.00 dnguyen2204
 24.63 ToastasaurusCuber
*Megaminx*(53)

 51.08 Isaac Lai
 52.60 [email protected]
 54.72 lejitcuber
 55.12 Elf
 58.37 thecubingwizard
 1:02.65 GenTheThief
 1:09.77 Jonsa87
 1:10.36 WACWCA
 1:14.36 TheDubDubJr
 1:14.72 AidanNoogie
 1:15.62 Shadowjockey
 1:18.12 DhruvA
 1:25.28 ichcubegern
 1:25.95 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:26.23 TasseRasse
 1:27.18 Josh5271
 1:32.07 applezfall
 1:32.45 whatshisbucket
 1:32.97 bacyril
 1:34.90 jihu1011
 1:36.21 xyzzy
 1:38.47 ARandomCuber
 1:41.50 2016LAIL01
 1:43.99 Mcuber5
 1:50.28 Shane724
 1:53.92 MCuber
 1:57.17 Katiedavies3103
 1:57.68 Sixstringcal
 1:58.74 Keroma12
 2:01.75 The Blockhead
 2:04.07 Lewis
 2:06.98 Bogdan
 2:07.44 Marcus Siu
 2:12.96 Ianwubby
 2:15.16 acchyutjolly26
 2:29.27 Selkie
 2:29.42 buzzteam4
 2:31.67 GTregay
 2:38.78 abunickabhi
 2:40.99 PotatoesAreUs
 2:54.55 Thom S.
 2:56.84 redoxxy
 3:03.40 Mike Hughey
 3:13.23 One Wheel
 3:23.25 Algy Cuber
 3:29.55 cytokid101
 3:48.33 sam596
 4:15.69 Ecuasamurai
 4:38.27 Nadav Rosett
 5:44.23 J2
 6:06.86 SpartanSailor
 DNF Ice_Cuber
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*Square-1*(66)

 9.67 Sixstringcal
 10.63 thecubingwizard
 11.25 Federico Da Fonseca
 11.54 Marcus Siu
 12.03 speedcuber71
 12.23 Isaac Lai
 12.53 lejitcuber
 12.88 therubikscombo
 12.96 Shadowjockey
 13.44 obatake
 16.60 typo56
 17.13 WACWCA
 17.37 ichcubegern
 17.48 TheDubDubJr
 18.25 Thom S.
 18.39 MattheoDW
 18.56 Competition Cuber
 18.69 Jonsa87
 19.70 Josh5271
 19.97 asacuber
 20.24 leomannen
 20.63 AidanNoogie
 22.50 DGCubes
 24.83 [email protected]
 25.06 Elf
 25.15 bacyril
 25.57 oskarinn
 25.98 DhruvA
 26.65 Christopher_Cabrera
 29.95 Mcuber5
 30.27 Shane724
 32.82 MCuber
 33.04 2017LAMB06
 33.13 Bertus
 33.29 Underwatercuber
 33.88 sqAree
 33.98 Katiedavies3103
 34.38 TasseRasse
 35.15 DaniëlKassab1
 36.08 acchyutjolly26
 36.77 G2013
 36.82 ColorfulPockets
 37.97 MartinN13
 38.65 sam596
 39.31 Ordway Persyn
 41.46 Lewis
 41.92 E-Cuber
 42.25 buzzteam4
 42.56 Bubbagrub
 43.08 Mike Hughey
 43.73 Rubiksdude4144
 44.78 ARandomCuber
 47.89 Bogdan
 48.13 Mikel
 50.46 RyuKagamine
 53.03 JL Cubing
 53.72 Lykos
 54.58 leudcfa
 1:00.71 PotatoesAreUs
 1:04.85 Teemu
 1:06.31 J2
 1:08.25 Jacck
 1:21.21 Ianwubby
 1:29.61 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:33.59 Nadav Rosett
 1:57.98 redoxxy
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(25)

27 obelisk477
28 ColorfulPockets
28 Shadowjockey
30 theos
31 h2f
32 Bogdan
32 Bubbagrub
33 thejerber44
34 Underwatercuber
34 Jacck
36 xyzzy
36 Sue Doenim
38 acchyutjolly26
38 2017LAMB06
38 RCTACameron
40 abunickabhi
41 Mike Hughey
42 [email protected]
43 oskarinn
43 DhruvA
45 arbivara
49 Rubiksdude4144
DNF  AMCuber1618
DNF  Killernerd24
DNF  Mcuber5

*Contest results*

1322 TheDubDubJr
1316 thecubingwizard
1241 ichcubegern
1240 Shadowjockey
1127 Elf
1088 [email protected]
1073 DhruvA
941 G2013
940 Shane724
914 DGCubes
898 Mcuber5
897 abunickabhi
896 Marcus Siu
894 Sixstringcal
873 bacyril
845 applezfall
842 acchyutjolly26
812 MattheoDW
811 WACWCA
803 speedcuber71
800 Underwatercuber
778 typo56
775 Khairur Rachim
760 jihu1011
756 oskarinn
752 AidanNoogie
740 Ianwubby
732 Competition Cuber
728 ARandomCuber
712 Jonsa87
695 Christopher_Cabrera
686 lejitcuber
671 MCuber
643 Josh5271
638 2017LAMB06
636 Ethan Horspool
631 2016LAIL01
629 Katiedavies3103
609 turtwig
600 RCTACameron
594 sam596
583 SolveThatCube
572 Mike Hughey
561 Dream Cubing
557 asacuber
553 Lykos
550 Jscuber
546 The Blockhead
544 TasseRasse
542 xyzzy
517 tdm
516 Bogdan
508 DaniëlKassab1
504 Tyler Fresh
497 thejerber44
482 Kenneth Svendson
478 Glomnipotent
462 buzzteam4
454 Isaac Lai
454 cubingchemister18
432 d4m1no
426 obelisk477
417 E-Cuber
416 Brendan Bakker
412 GenTheThief
406 redoxxy
404 Keenan Johnson
394 leomannen
389 MartinN13
383 ColorfulPockets
379 sigalig
375 [email protected]
364 T1_M0
364 Federico Da Fonseca
360 therubikscombo
360 PotatoesAreUs
337 Rubiksdude4144
334 h2f
329 leudcfa
320 tigermaxi
319 Oatch
317 sqAree
308 NolanDoes2x2
307 Bertus
306 TSTwist
301 Lewis
295 Nadav Rosett
293 Keroma12
291 MatsBergsten
271 ExultantCarn
270 Bubbagrub
268 JackPurdum
261 Jami Viljanen
249 The Pocket Cuber
240 oliviervlcube
237 Jacck
234 dycocubix
232 cytokid101
230 One Wheel
229 SpartanSailor
226 Moonwink Cuber
224 typeman5
218 Teemu
215 KylerWoods
209 Moreno van Rooijen
208 Algy Cuber
206 papasmurf
205 Ordway Persyn
195 the super cuber
195 Killernerd24
189 whatshisbucket
189 RobinCube
187 OJ Cubing
186 audiophile121
184 Aerospry
182 theos
179 X cuber
177 CubingRF
175 JL Cubing
172 CubeStack_Official
171 NathanaelCubes
168 Lumej
168 Zachie Chan
163 CM Cubes
162 Kit Clement
160 obatake
158 CornerCutter
155 Corner Twist Cubing
146 Dale Nash
145 Deri Nata Wijaya
142 Selkie
137 RyuKagamine
136 Ali161102
131 J2
125 Mikael weiss
124 muchacho
117 Paarth Chhabra
110 motionglitch
109 Carterk
107 Lili Martin
105 GTregay
103 FIREFOX229
103 BMcCl1
102 Thom S.
101 Woodman567
95 FastCubeMaster
95 Agguzi
92 arbivara
89 kumato
84 Dynamic Waluigi
82 Chenkar
80 DumplingMaster
76 TipsterTrickster
76 pinser
72 kilwap147
71 Harkaran
70 Ecuasamurai
62 dnguyen2204
56 Fingertrickcuber
55 Sue Doenim
52 xbrandationx
43 Ice_Cuber
39 kamilprzyb
39 ultimatecube
39 PyraMaster
33 PeterH2N
24 Petri Krzywacki
24 Justin Miner
23 Luke Messer
23 WillyTheWizard
17 Mikel
16 FireCuber
14 ToastasaurusCuber
13 AMCuber1618
7 Prashant Saran


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 13, 2018)

I would not like to miss pyraminx at all this year. I will list my times soon!


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 13, 2018)

*Pyraminx: *3.81, (3.16), 5.29, 4.18, (5.84) = *4.43*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> *Pyraminx: *3.81, (3.16), 5.29, 4.18, (5.84) = *4.43*


And it took one hour to do five Pyra solves . (Your'e in).


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 13, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> And it took one hour to do five Pyra solves . (Your'e in).


Lol, but thank you!

I want to keep my streak for pyra this year.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2018)

The Cubicle Gift Card Lottery: 175 competitors.
The gigantic roulette wheel is spinning. The little cube bounces up and down,
seems to halt at 104 but a little gnome pushes it out and it moves again and 
finally comes to a stop at 28. 
(the gnome knew that Kyler Woods could not win again so soon )

Number 28, this weeks winner is *Competition Cuber!* Congratulations


----------

